# Авиация > Однополчане >  Скончался Александр Александрович Поддубный

## Nazar

Сегодня, после продолжительной болезни, ушел из жизни наш Друг и Учитель, Александр Александрович Поддубный. 50 лет жизни Сан Саныч посвятил Авиации. 50 лет служил, летал, обучал, сохранял историю. Его общий налет 14 тыс. часов! В г. Мирный (Якутия) основал аэроклуб и передавал свой опыт и знания подрастающему поколению, многих окрылил..
В 1993 году спас от гибели замечательный самолет Ил-14"Советский Союз", и с тех пор сохранял его в летном состоянии. Относился к нему как к родному, отдавал всего себя, все силы и средства. Неприятности и проблемы сыпались одна за другой, почти в одиночку невозможно содержать такой самолет. Летать тоже не получалось. Множество людей, каждый как мог, помогали, но нарастающий ком неразрешимых проблем необратимо сломил крепкое сибирское здоровье Сан Саныча... Мы все глубоко скорбим. Таких преданных делу Авиации людей все меньше и меньше. Вместе с ним уходит целая эпоха Романтиков Неба.
О времени и месте похорон мы сообщим позже. Давайте поможем и поддержим жену Сан Саныча - Татьяну Ивановну Поддубную, ей сейчас тяжелее всех.. Это последний сбор пожертвований, больше их не будет. Номер карты сбербанка 5469 5500 7678 8311 Поддубная Татьяна Ивановна.

----------

